# Decals on Le Champion



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

I have this bike: Save Up To 60% Off Shimano Electronic Di2 Ultegra 6800 2x11 Speed Road Bikes- Motobecane Le Champion Carbon Aero Road Bikes

I want to remove the decals simply because I want a stealth look. I would want to do this even if I had a 100K bike. 

Is there a clear coat on this bike? On the decals is there a clear coat. 

Thanks!


----------

